# Olympic Games 2020 in Lisbon. Yes or No? What is the best area of the city to receive the event?



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

GE partial view of Lisbon.










Lisbon have officially 600.000 inhabitants but the true city, the conurbation have 2 million people. The metro area have 3..


*1. Eastern Zone of Lisbon
- Braço de Prata, Marvila, etc - very underused areas
*











*2. Jamor National Stadium - transformation into Olympic Stadium on the outskirts and the Olympic city - the recovery of this stage was very good because it is very degraded

*











*3. Alta de Lisboa - in the area of the current airport that will leave this area *


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Where is the option of "NOT IN EUROPE"


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I find it ironic that the title asks "Yes or No?", but all of the options are basically different variations of "Yes".


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

It sounds kinda mean but I am not much in favor of holding them in small nations. As they are almost a national point of pride as much a anything I like the idea of giving large populations the chance to host the games. Is that attitude fair to small nations? No, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't see why Lisbon should get the olympics.

I would like to see the olympics in a muslim country. Perhaps Malaysia, Turkey or UAE. Nigeria is probably not develoepd enough by then (perhaps 2050). And Saudi Arbaia might be too conservative (might change though).


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

The only Muslim country that I see as "ready for it" given all the considerations one must take in is probably Turkey and I would like to see them get it soon.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> It sounds kinda mean but I am not much in favor of holding them in small nations.


I agree...it should go to nations that perform the best on the olimpics...number of medals by population in 2004 olimpics:










This clearly shows which nations take sports seriously,as they raise more % of their population to be good in sports...they deserve the olimpics most,not big nations,who have less good sportsmen(%)...


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

2016 should be out of Europe, and 2020 should be Madrid


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

hudkina said:


> I find it ironic that the title asks "Yes or No?", but all of the options are basically different variations of "Yes".


My thoughts as well? I dont want to see another Olympics in Europe within the next 30-40 years! What makes europeans think that have a birthright to host the Games? Fuckit, The whole world is booming, so the inter-continental competition is getting fierce. :banana:


----------



## OEincorparated (Jul 22, 2007)

2020 in Toronto hopefully?


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

In addition, is it Europe?
but In 2020, Tokyo decides to run again.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Should the Jamor National Stadium really serve as the main stadium for a Lisbon Olympics? There is one open end on the east of the stadium that I don not want to ruin which probably serves as the entrance to the stadium. And even if we upgraded it to a larger capacity, it would still look small. Should we waste money on a new national stadium built on another area of the city?


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope Australia gets it, maybe Melbourne or Brisbane, Perth is nice. They put on the best games and I think as you can see on the tally , they get the second most medals by people per capita.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

VERY doubtful.
I find it highly unlikely Lisbon would ever get the Olympics in my lifetime.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

What a stupid question. This should be in the Lisbon section. What's the point of asking us what part of the city the games should take place in, when not very many of us would have ever visited Lisbon and/or have no real knowledge about these areas?

Are you trying to get us all to say yes so that you can email these results onto the IOC and try to convince them to hold the games there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Give them to Istanbul or Buenos Aires instead.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Estadio de Jamor is serving as the main stadium of the 2009 Lusophony Games. Maybe it woll serve as the main stadium of a Lisbon Olympic Games even though its capacoty is only 38,000.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Yes ! I love Lisbon .

Rio 2016 and Lisbon 2020.


----------



## Patrick-RJ (Apr 24, 2007)

^^
I agree! Would be perfect!!!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

morocco will get the olympics but wait not until 2188


----------



## j0ny (Jul 20, 2008)

Harkeb:
"My thoughts as well? I dont want to see another Olympics in Europe within the next 30-40 years! What makes europeans think that have a birthright to host the Games? Fuckit, The whole world is booming, so the inter-continental competition is getting fierce."


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Lisbon is a great city and it can host the olympics if the government commits to it (Athens could and Greece and Portugal are very similar in population and economy). But I don't think 2020 is the right year since it'd be:

2004 - Athens _Europe_
2008 - Beijing _Asia_
2012 - London _Europe_
2016 - TBA
2020 - Lisbon _Europe_

In other words, too much Europe which wouldn't really be fair to the rest of the world


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

Fully agree ! :yes:


----------



## j0ny (Jul 20, 2008)

i forgot o say that england had already hosted in 1948.


----------



## j0ny (Jul 20, 2008)

it is true, but I think the countries that already hosted the Olympics could give the turn to others who never hosted. For example, england that is going to host the olympic games in 2016.


----------



## j0ny (Jul 20, 2008)

i forgot to say that england had already hosted the olympic games in 1948


----------



## j0ny (Jul 20, 2008)

im sorry i´ve post the same reply two times! I´m sorry


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> It sounds kinda mean but I am not much in favor of holding them in small nations. As they are almost a national point of pride as much a anything I like the idea of giving large populations the chance to host the games. Is that attitude fair to small nations? No, but it makes sense to me.


First, Portugal is not a small country. Get a list of countries (population and area details) and divide them in three groups (small, medium and big). Just look closely to where you should place Portugal. Portugal is, at least, a MEDIUM country.
Second, you are very close-minded. Big countries only. Right wing? Pro European Threaty? Small countries should not host because they would enjoy it less or have less or pride on it? Get real!
Third, it IS mean.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> VERY doubtful.
> I find it highly unlikely Lisbon would ever get the Olympics in my lifetime.


Yeah, right... I mean, Athens is by far a really better city. You wanted a birthright, here it is. 
Lisbon is richer than Athens and with small variations on the ammount of population. Only reason for that is that Greece focuses their interests on it's core. 
Oporto (the second greatest city here) fights for economical power with the capital, originating a better distribution of the wealth. Thessaloniki (the second major city there) and Athens share a colossal difference. This shows my point. Athens is good (not that visible but...). The rest of the country lives way above in terms of development and progression (don't take me wrong, I just think it's not very democratic). 

With those arguments, I don't see why not Lisbon.
If we manage to get a nice financial balance for The Games, without wasting money which no one knows where it went (unlike this certain balcanic country I know, that hosted The Games before), I think there should be no problem.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

For those who have chosen to claim other non-European countries, I think The Games should be shared by all places on Earth. I only did not include other countries in this poll because I only wanted to know other people's opinion about Lisbon hosting them. For those people who only know how to say bullshit about Lisbon and Portugal, quit with off-topic, please.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Doha is bidding for the 2020 olympics and its going to get it !


----------



## Hornblower (Aug 5, 2008)

Is a little premature to talk about the 2020 Olympics, but I would be happy if they were in Lisbon...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Vrysxy said:


> Where is the option of "NOT IN EUROPE"


You're from The USA? That's a little rich considering the Olympics get awarded to the USA a ridiculous number of times. I don't want it in Europe 8 years after London, but I also don't want it 3 times in one country in 32 years either. Chicago? No thank you.

Once a decade in the USA, and that's not even including the Winter Olympics.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> For those who have chosen to claim other non-European countries, I think The Games should be shared by all places on Earth. I only did not include other countries in this poll because I only wanted to know other people's opinion about Lisbon hosting them. For those people who only know how to say bullshit about Lisbon and Portugal, quit with off-topic, please.


Agreed...this is a worldwide event that should have worldwide various locations - on every continent. However, the IOC must be cautious...they have to be very sure that the chosen city can actually make it happen...i.e. financing, infrastructure, organization, volunteerism, venues, etc. It would be a tragedy for the future of the event if a city dropped the ball in some way and the games were cancelled or postponed. 

There is also an issue of political climate and safety of the athletes and visitors. With all of that in mind, it seems like Lisbon would be a good choice.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

There are strong possible entries for 2020. Buenos Aires, Istanbul, Toronto, Dubai...


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

2016 should be hosted by south american country and 2020 should be hosted by dubai or manila as some ridiculous peeps are trying to pursue. hahaha


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

nomarandlee said:


> It sounds kinda mean but I am not much in favor of holding them in small nations. As they are almost a national point of pride as much a anything I like the idea of giving large populations the chance to host the games. Is that attitude fair to small nations? No, but it makes sense to me.


well the way i see it you shouldnt look at it as COUNTRIES hosting the olympics, but rather CITIES.

therefore places like Singapore, although small countries, have good sized cities. Sydney is another example. the population of australia is quite small, but the city of Sydney in global terms is quite big - and they did a good job. i mean its not like the entire resources of 300 million americans went into producing the Atlanta olympics.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

I think it should be in Jayapura :yes:


----------



## marrio415 (Jun 18, 2006)

if lisbon is confident of delivering that go for the bid guys.Euro 2004 went well so why not step it up


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

If Madrid wins the 2016 Olympics, then Lisbon or any European city is out until at least 2032.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

I doubt Madrid will win the bid for the 2016 olympics and I'm sure that the IOC would be more receptive to the bid of a country, with an immaculate record at hosting large international events, that has never hosted them before.

The reason why there are more European countries hosting the olympics than any other continent has nothing to do with the event's history and everything to do with the fact that we have the second largest population, and more countries than any other continent! In addition to that most our countries have the means to do it which cannot be said for the large majority of the countries in the world.



nomarandlee said:


> It sounds kinda mean but I am not much in favor of holding them in small nations. As they are almost a national point of pride as much a anything I like the idea of giving large populations the chance to host the games. Is that attitude fair to small nations? No, but it makes sense to me.


As far as I can remember plenty of large nations have made a mess of it, with protests, polution and chaos tarnishing the games while our smaller nations have shown exemplary commitment and ability to host large scale events.
In addition to that, do you by any chance remember the Atlanta Olympics and the ultra-nationalistic attitude of its hosts that ruined everything so bad?


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

My vote goes for Jamor. Id love to see that area being revamped, it has so much potential and it would look awesome!
(why is the poll closed???)


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Fern said:


> As far as I can remember plenty of large nations have made a mess of it, with protests, polution and chaos tarnishing the games while our smaller nations have shown exemplary commitment and ability to host large scale events.
> *In addition to that, do you by any chance remember the Atlanta Olympics and the ultra-nationalistic attitude of its hosts that ruined everything so bad*?


 Not really. Examples? Any worse then China is doing so now?

Be it if you judge that large nations have made a "mess of them" or not more people in large nations are able to take some pride and have an emotional stake in the games (though this can be overdone regardless of the size of the country).


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Pride has nothing do to with a countries size if that's what you are implying. I can also assure you Portugal is more than capable to have a city hosting the Olympics. They've done a superb job at organizing the Expo98 and the Euro 2004 although they are obviously not as big in scale. I would however like to see in a city like Porto instead of Lisbon. Lisbon get's too much funding from the governing already; it's time to let other cities get a chance. Sadly I don't think Portugal will get it anytime soon because of the continent rotation. Maybe they can get a World Cup in the mean time? That would be awesome...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

:


TugaMtl said:


> Pride has nothing do to with a countries size if that's what you are implying. ...


 My contention that national size and pride don't necessarly go hand in hand. What I was saying it makes sense on some level to make the most people happy with one selection as one can. You are going to please many more people selecting a nation of a 120 million then you would if you selected a nation of 10 million.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

It would ne good if Moscow, Paris, Rome, New York, or Sydney could get it some time...

_*Wooo 2100th post!*_


----------



## lohxy (Jun 4, 2009)

now 2016 falls on South America.......
Malaysia pray for 2020 because our country has a vision to be a developed country in 2020.
I think if we can get the chance, the place should be in Bukit Jalil, the place once for the Commenwealth games.
Malaysia cannot build a new stadium for Olympic.
If we build a new stadium, we will change back into developing country.
hno:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Portugal is too small for Olympic Games, It would be like Athens 2004, a financial disaster


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

While Lisbon is beautiful, the 2020 Olympics should not be in Europe. The rest of the world -- outside of the G7 Nations (incl. all of the EU), deserve to host them. I would like to see the Olympics in Africa, and it seems that Cape Town would be the best place to host them.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice a city as Lisbon may be, not a very fat chance of the Olympics going to 2 Portuguese-speaking cities in a row.


----------



## Kernowboy71 (Sep 13, 2009)

Athens was a financial disaster because there was little infrastructure in place and the cost of sticking a roof on the Olympic stadium was prohibative.

The only thing that Lisbon has against it is the fact it is a Portuguese speaking nation. But that's it.

It has the vast majority of the infrastructure in place. It has a number of the venues in place and a clear venue which can be upgraded with an extra tier to meet the IOCs capacity requirements. It will have the support of most of the Spanish speaking members. There are no political issues with Portugal - it is the vanilla candidate. Its a capital city which the IOC often like.

Until a Muslim country deals with the 'Israel' issue they will not get the games. There must be unrestricted visa access for all participants and supporters, tough for some countries who don't even recognise Israel. Then there is the USA who are the largest contributor to the IOC and will have questions re: security.

The problems with the 2010 Commonwealth Games will also direct the IOC to go with a safer bet especially if Rio2016 has issues, and it can be said that only because most of this is being addressed for FIFA2014 will there be less concern. Also rather than continents, its the TV markets which are considered - will the IOC go to the Southern Hemisphere in back to back games?

Lisbon has as good a chance as any candidate and must be in the Top 4 favourites.


----------



## shakuntalam1710 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Olymipic Games 2020 in Lisbon.*

Yes....... Olympic will definitely organize in Lisbon and they will rock.


----------

